# Silicone based ink in Europe



## agrafa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! I hope this is the right place to ask a question like this one.

Today we have received an inquiry for heat transfers that are printed with silicone based ink. Until now we have been using plastisol and waterbased inks only for heat transfers, but we would really like to try out this one with silicone.

So my question is where to buy silicone based printing base and inks in Europe. I've been looking through Google for several times now, yet no luck. 

Any of you know where to get them?


----------

